#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by software-engineer

## software-engineer

software-engineer has reported a post.

Reason:


> SPAM!


Post: Thanks for all the work you have done on this site...
Forum: Suggestions & Feedback
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: Manoj
Original Content: 


> Just found the site, haven't had a chance to check it out yet, but I am  very anxious to see it. and Thanks for all the work you have done on  this site... I know what talented, interesting, exciting, important  people you are.I've really enjoyed everything about it.








  Similar Threads: software course as an electrical engineer 10 steps to become a software engineer 10 Steps To Becoming A Professional Software Engineer Software Engineer PPT Vacany for the post of Associate Software Engineer at UnitedHealth Group

----------

